# Le Menu Pomme a disparu!



## flotow (27 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,
mon menu pomme a disparu de ma barre de tache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














, je n'ai donc plus acces au selecteur congif imprimante...etc plus de calpin... AAAAAAAHHH!
JE suis sous systeme 7.1
A l'aide!
Merci d'avance


----------



## Bernard53 (27 Mars 2004)

N'auriez-vous pas déplacé le dossier nommé : *Dossier Menu Pomme* en dehors du dossier Dossier Système ? Si c'est le cas remmettez-le à sa place et tout marchera comme auparavant.





Salutations.


----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2004)

je veu bien essayer de replacer le dossier pomme dans le menu systeme, mais ou peut il etre s'il est en dehors de celui ci?
en vogue sur le DD?
merci


----------



## Bernard53 (30 Mars 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> (..) mais ou peut il etre s'il est en dehors de celui ci?
> en vogue sur le DD?
> merci


À votre avis ?


----------



## Oizo (30 Mars 2004)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> je veu bien essayer de replacer le dossier pomme dans le menu systeme, mais ou peut il etre s'il est en dehors de celui ci?
> en vogue sur le DD?
> merci



Une petite recherche permettra de le retrouver rapidement...


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2004)

Dans ce cas... je l'ai retrouvé sur le DD, mais le "dossier mnu pomme" etait vide: 0ctets, et 0 dossiers!!!
Y a t'il une possibilité de le retrouver sur les disquette d'installation, sans rebooter le DD??


----------



## Bernard53 (31 Mars 2004)

Je crois que la meilleure chose à faire est de réinstaller le système en faisant une installation propre. Vous démarrez depuis la première disquette d'installation et avant d'installer le système vous allez enlever le Finder du Dossier Système de votre disque dur, par exemple en le mettant sur le bureau, puis renommer ce Dossier Système en Ancien Dossier Système. Ainsi si vous avez des tableaux de bord, extensions, préférences, etc. de tierces parties vous pourrez toujours aller les rechercher pour les mettre dans le nouveau Dossier Système qui sera installé. Ensuite vous procédez à l'installation du nouveau système.

Salutations.


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2004)

HAHAHA!!!
me voila de retour, apres un laborieux periple dans le systeme mac(stable, mais galere a reparer quand il y a un pb!)
j'ai donc reussi a completer le tableau de bord avec la disquette 2, et CA MARCHE!!!!


----------

